

Show HN: Preview Subtle Patterns on Your Website (bookmarklet) - Jasber
https://github.com/bradjasper/subtle-patterns-bookmarklet

======
Jasber
This is quick bookmarklet I hacked together to preview patterns from
<http://subtlepatterns.com> on your website (or any website for that matter).

------
olasitarska
Works awesome, thanks for that! ;)

